
Latest Facebook bug exposed up to 6.8M users’ private photos - LopRabbit
https://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/facebook-expose-68-million-users-private-photos/
======
masonic
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18681772](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18681772)

350+ points

